# Show your Grand Seiko Divers...... Strap options



## matthew P

The Grand Seiko divers used to come with stock rubber but unfortunately those days are past it seems .
Aftermarket strap options for the divers going to be a lot different to the dress watches so I thought a dedicated Grand Seiko diver thread may be informative for the new owners and good eye candy for all.

I will start with my 029 and various options that I have experimented with.

Stock SKX z-22 seiko rubber. 
I had to trim a small amount of rubber to stop the lug points getting hung up on the strap but the boiled rubber holds its shape well. Many hate this look but I like the flair and comfort on wrist. 









Custom SteveOstraps leather









Toxic NATO 









Bonetto 317 - 22mm









Stock bracelet for comparisons sake 









Bonetto 317 - 24mm modified. 
I did some work with an exacto knife and it's a bit of a mess but by turning the strap inside out ( flip the buckle) and trimming it down to 22mm where it bulges at the lugs, you end up with a 22 mm strap with no taper. Boiling the strap and letting it cool gives a good wrist wrap and while the strap already looks beat up I like the clean look of no bevel and no air holes.
If ISOfrane made a 22 mm strap with no air holes I'd buy it in a second.... Or a non flaired bonetto version. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I


----------



## Nokie

Looks really good on all of those straps. Like the rubber diver the best.


----------



## matthew P

Agree nokie - I too prefer my dive watches on rubber for everyday wear and comfort ..... Seems strange to me that seiko would design and sell stock rubber for the GS diver but discontinue it after such a short run.
Here's another shot of the Bonetto which I feel is simple and clean but not too thin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

I tried to love mine on strap but quickly returned to bracelet


----------



## harald-hans

SBGA031 on a Nato from ZuluDiver ...



















Even my little girl loves her ...


----------



## Horoticus

I do prefer the titanium bracelet for my SBGA031, but if I were to change it up I would most likely try the new Tuna silicon strap (with titanium keeper).


----------



## matthew P

Horotocus.... I tried the old style tuna strap on my 029, the dark grey color didn't appeal but this new one has a nice deep black color. 
I wonder how it fits?, the old style harder rubber got hung up on the lug tips and didn't sit well, I borrow it from a friend so I didn't try the small trim modification that worked on my SKX rubber.

I received an OBris Morgan modern canvas today which had a pretty good look. 
5mm thick throughout and a large 22mm pre V buckle. 
The strap had a great deep black color and tight modern weave, no fraying or color fade here. 
The rubber lining allows it to wear loose as well, well worth taking a chance on for $20.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooieklokjes

Steel or nato would get my vote


----------



## BadTrainDriver

As a previous Sinn watch owner that wore the watch almost exclusively on the Sinn silicone strap, I've thought seriously about trying the silicon strap by Maratac. For $18, it's kind of hard to go wrong.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...er-deployment-watch-bands?variant=26699131846

I do like the above referenced Seiko "titanium buckle" model, but $200...


----------



## harald-hans

SBGA031 on a Leather-Nato from Bulang & Sons ...


----------



## matthew P

That's a good looking NATO harald










It got hot here again in SoCal so I've reverted back to the Seiko rubber. 
Function over form - though in truth I like the look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap

Thought I'd join the party and try something different to the bracelet for a change. Searched everywhere for a picture of this combination but couldn't see one so went for it anyway...
I give you the Hirsch Tiger and my SBGA029



















These performance straps are amazingly comfortable and flexible from the start with the rubber lining, I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## TightLines612

Would really like to see some straps on the SBGX115.


----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Back on the butchered bonetto.


----------



## maysatanong

love grand seiko

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asr53

Rubber looks beefy good just right for the SD Diver, anything else don't have the right look for a diver other than the great steel bracelet of course.


----------



## bkdc

I think something like an integrated Rubber B strap would look beautiful on the Grand Seiko spring drive Air Diver. I doubt any manufacturer will target such a small sales market with something like that.


----------



## Archangel FX

matthew P said:


> That's a good looking NATO harald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got hot here again in SoCal so I've reverted back to the Seiko rubber.
> Function over form - though in truth I like the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the look on the Z22 the best.....


----------



## matthew P

Back on leather for cooler weather


----------



## matthew P




----------



## matthew P




----------



## Henry Horology

Chiming in, I prefer a two piece nato as it adds no thickness to the piece. Lots of personality in those photos though


----------



## DickoryDoc

Can't believe no one has tried the GS diver on a waffle strap. Would look pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## MeWatchYou

Fantastic look of the Grand Seiko Diver!



matthew P said:


> That's a good looking NATO harald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got hot here again in SoCal so I've reverted back to the Seiko rubber.
> Function over form - though in truth I like the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This MN lives on my 029 and I love the combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc

I saw this fitted 22mm rubber strap for Seiko in Singapore online marketplace.










The seller says it should fit the SBGA029 type of GS diver. Anyone come across this before?

Currently out of stock, awaiting new supplies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Carroll

My only problem with rubber straps is that they wear out. I almost lost a Golden Tuna because I didn't appreciate this. I was getting ready to go out on the water when I flipped the watch face down and noticed that the thick rubber strap had worn down and was ready to tear apart. It was just luck that I happened to notice.


----------



## Degr8n8

Charles Carroll said:


> My only problem with rubber straps is that they wear out. I almost lost a Golden Tuna because I didn't appreciate this. I was getting ready to go out on the water when I flipped the watch face down and noticed that the thick rubber strap had worn down and was ready to tear apart. It was just luck that I happened to notice.


There are worse times to have a rubber break. Still, you got lucky.


----------



## drbojangles

BBCDoc said:


> I saw this fitted 22mm rubber strap for Seiko in Singapore online marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it should fit the SBGA029 type of GS diver. Anyone come across this before?
> 
> Currently out of stock, awaiting new supplies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find these? Did you end up getting one?


----------



## drbojangles

BBCDoc said:


> I saw this fitted 22mm rubber strap for Seiko in Singapore online marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it should fit the SBGA029 type of GS diver. Anyone come across this before?
> 
> Currently out of stock, awaiting new supplies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find these? Did you end up getting one?


----------



## drbojangles

I do love the overhanging lug design that makes every strap look integrated.


----------



## jubbaa

Killer combo !


----------



## gychang03

drbojangles said:


> I do love the overhanging lug design that makes every strap look integrated.


What brand strap is this? the orange one


----------



## gychang03

drbojangles said:


> I do love the overhanging lug design that makes every strap look integrated.


What brand strap is this?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Isofrane -










Nato -










Zulu -


----------



## gychang03

Hoppyjr said:


> Isofrane -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nato -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zulu -


what brand zulu straps are those?


----------



## Hoppyjr

gychang03 said:


> what brand zulu straps are those?


The lighter one is Maratac by CountyComm, but out of stock for another month or so.

The darker gray was from Top Spec US, but they're out of business and I purchased their few remaining stock.


----------



## Tzolkin

Does anyone have a picture of a GS diver on a stingray strap? Would love to see a SBGA 229 or 231 on one.


----------



## mrozowjj

BBCDoc said:


> I saw this fitted 22mm rubber strap for Seiko in Singapore online marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it should fit the SBGA029 type of GS diver. Anyone come across this before?
> 
> Currently out of stock, awaiting new supplies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping you can post a link to this place. I'd give that strap a try.


----------



## matthew P

I'm still mostly wearing my modified (trimmed and turned inside out ) Bonetto rubber strap.

I had hoped Seiko would release a black version on the blue rubber that was release last year with the high beat diver but I've yet to see any of those show up. At this point I've pretty much given up on GS releasing anything .
I would love to try a Ted Su though they are not cheap and the laser notching limits resale possibilities if I don't like it.

This watch still speaks to me even though it's still slightly larger than I'd like it to be ( as my wife says, it's a dive watch, it's supposed to be big, at least it didn't look unfinished/ dis proportional like your doxa ). 
The dial still sparkles , the accuracy can't be beat , the power reserve gets it through days off with out concern and it has that something special on wrist that makes it a keeper.

I've never worn it on its bracelet as the rubber fits my work requirements better and the utility look and lighter weight makes for a better daily wearer IMO.

Keep the strap suggestions coming if you find anything new










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I would say that the Ted Su rubber strap with dive buckle is one of the most comfortable straps I have worn.

They are a bit spendy, but I would say your A229 is worth it. The only negative is that they may need to custom cut the strap down to fit the watch, there might be some overhang.


----------



## matthew P

Sparrowhawk said:


> I would say that the Ted Su rubber strap with dive buckle is one of the most comfortable straps I have worn.
> 
> They are a bit spendy, but I would say your A229 is worth it. The only negative is that they may need to custom cut the strap down to fit the watch, there might be some overhang.


Thx..... I have heard they are very comfortable..... and I have read that they lazer notch before they send it to you so it should fit well with minimal overhang. Will try eventually I imagine

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P

I was just at the GS AD and I enquired about a 22mm GS branded strap..... they couldnt offer new anything in store or even as a special order. Kind of annoying actually but I guess it saves me some money..... the GS dive buckle is pretty sweet but no doubt spendy.

This has proved to be my favorite strap for my diver. 
The bonetto rubber option that I cut down from 24mm to 22mm at the lugs and flipped inside out to creat a flat smooth finish.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P

I also wear this combo in winter when sweat isn't as much of an issue. 
I blacked out the white stitching and added a pre V / panerai style buckle for a slightly dressier look.


















•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## stockae92

Seiko tuna straps.


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## which watch next

Big fan of Redrockstraps canvas. Very well made, waterproof straps.


----------



## matthew P

I had this strap made a year or so ago but wasn't a fan of the white stitching..... 5 minutes with a sharpie today and I'm wearing this one happily. 
The less contrast stitching is an improvement.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## The Ranger

Mine with an old Bulang&Sons strap and the "master shop model" 18mm GS glasp.


----------



## matthew P

The Ranger said:


> Mine with an old Bulang&Sons strap and the "master shop model" 18mm GS glasp.


That's a good looking strap..... got any more pics?

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## WiZARD7

On admiralty grey PhenomeNato


----------



## The Ranger

Here you go...


----------



## lvt

The Ranger said:


> Here you go...


It's a winner photo to me.


----------



## Atone

Is the subdial a power reserve indicator?


----------



## Roningrad

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15517183
> View attachment 15517184


nice strap! hope you dont mind sharing as to where you procured and which brand is it. thanks.


----------



## JapanJames

Roningrad said:


> nice strap! hope you dont mind sharing as to where you procured and which brand is it. thanks.


Not at all. This is the rubber strap that came with the limited GS diver that came out at the same time as this blue one I have. I had the grand seiko sales staff at a yodobashi camera store in Japan order it for me. Unfortunately, it's not cheap; if I remember correctly I think I had to pay in the neighborhood of 50,000 yen combined to get the strap and the buckle.


----------



## matthew P

Red rock canvas










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## das997

SBGX115 on sailcloth. I have rubber, bracelet and NATO, but it always ends up back on this.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Back on leather

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Silvek

Been considering a good canvas strap, and appreciate some of the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## matthew P

Back on canvas










Custom red rock canvas

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P

Adding another option
Camo rubber strap from cheapestnato.
Needed to be boiled and the hole spacing is pretty wide but a fun look for summer change up


----------



## kritameth

SBGH255 on Erika's.


----------



## mattmartin




----------



## claudioange




----------



## claudioange

Same model, different color: Barton elite


----------



## claudioange

B & R band NATO. One my favourite combination. And the strap is very nice.


----------



## matthew P

Here's another new look...... green camo rubber strap from cheapestnato.com










Same deal as the grey one. 
Nice and thick at the lugs and thinner by the time it bends around the wrist. Narrowing down to 20mm at clasp. Hole spacing is a little too large for my wrist , it's a little tight or a little too loose but will probably be great in the summer when usually wear rubber.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Powerman

So what is the opinion on Strapcode? I'm looking at options. Habing a Sinn, I have considered getting their silicone with deployment clasp. I like the idea of clasp over buckle, but I don't know how secure they are.


----------



## matthew P

Summer heat has me back on the trimmed bonetto.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Powerman

So why do you boil straps? 

Is it odd the 229 has a listed lug width of 21mm? The 231 says 22mm. Plenty of 20 and 22, not many 21... Which only matters for bracelets really.


----------



## Roningrad

JapanJames said:


> Not at all. This is the rubber strap that came with the limited GS diver that came out at the same time as this blue one I have. I had the grand seiko sales staff at a yodobashi camera store in Japan order it for me. Unfortunately, it's not cheap; if I remember correctly I think I had to pay in the neighborhood of 50,000 yen combined to get the strap and the buckle.


Thanks. Wow. It's definitely worth it as I honestly think it matches the timepiece pretty well.


----------



## mattmartin

SBGX335 on nato


----------



## keerola

I happened to have this Uncle Seiko GL831 and I think it fits my SBGX335 really well!


----------



## Tanker G1

Powerman said:


> Is it odd the 229 has a listed lug width of 21mm? The 231 says 22mm. Plenty of 20 and 22, not many 21... Which only matters for bracelets really.


229 & 231 are same case with the 231 obviously being titanium. Both are definitely 22mm.

Source: I still have both


----------



## egwatchfan

claudioange said:


> View attachment 15681295


Wow. I think it looks really nice on this red.


----------



## Powerman

R


Tanker G1 said:


> 229 & 231 are same case with the 231 obviously being titanium. Both are definitely 22mm.
> 
> Source: I still have both


Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## claudioange

egwatchfan said:


> Wow. I think it looks really nice on this red.


I don't know....It did not convince me. I am waiting the delivery of a RIOS 1981 shark in grey. I will post the result.


----------



## matthew P

Powerman said:


> So why do you boil straps?
> 
> Is it odd the 229 has a listed lug width of 21mm? The 231 says 22mm. Plenty of 20 and 22, not many 21... Which only matters for bracelets really.


Boiling the straps when tightly wrapped locks in the curve when they cool..... with my flat wrist it helps the watch head stay centered and wraps the strap comfortably around my wrist allowing me to wear it looser.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Powerman

matthew P said:


> Boiling the straps when tightly wrapped locks in the curve when they cool..... with my flat wrist it helps the watch head stay centered and wraps the strap comfortably around my wrist allowing me to wear it looser.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


I sort of thought that, but now I know. Been checking out lots, still trying to find a good clasp. Buckles are fine, just the extra and keepers can be a pain.


----------



## Powerman

Well, I didn't know it, but my Deep Blue has a rubber or silicone strap I never wore. Forgot about it. I can at least try it for a while and see if buckle/keepers annoy me. Non-fitted ends as well which kind of turn me off, so we will see if I like.

The fact is, tons of straps. However, less with fitted ends and even less with clasps. I could buy a clasp, but even less sure about mixing and matching. The Bonnetto seems nice. Strapco is cheap enough to try, Zuludiver. Not so sure about more expensive. Thr Sinn is nice, but not thrilled about "Sinn" on the strap.


----------



## claudioange

RIOS shark grey. Not bad combination...but not great either.


----------



## Powerman

Sparrowhawk said:


> I would say that the Ted Su rubber strap with dive buckle is one of the most comfortable straps I have worn.
> 
> They are a bit spendy, but I would say your A229 is worth it. The only negative is that they may need to custom cut the strap down to fit the watch, there might be some overhang.


How did I miss this? First time... So why the keepers? Is it like a military buckle... Strap goes through, put it where you want? Looks great, noy fitted ends? I would just want to know buckle is secure, kind of interesting.

Oh... And what is laser notched?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Powerman said:


> How did I miss this? First time... So why the keepers? Is it like a military buckle... Strap goes through, put it where you want? Looks great, noy fitted ends? I would just want to know buckle is secure, kind of interesting.
> 
> Oh... And what is laser notched?


The keepers are to hold the part of the strap that has been passed through the dive buckle.

I don't know what you mean by a 'military buckle', it is a dive clasp.

No, the ends are not fitted, possibly the only detraction from this strap and buckle.

The buckle is very secure, more so than any clasp that I have seen outside of certain bracelets with a clasp.
The clasp and strap are also infinitely adjustable, for a near perfect fit.

To my knowledge nothing is laser notched. If Ted Su does not make a dive strap that fits your watch, they will notch the sides of the ends of the strap, (where the hole for the pin is located), to modify the width of the strap so that it will fit your watch, 22mm notched down to 21mm, for example.


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Powerman

Sparrowhawk said:


> The keepers are to hold the part of the strap that has been passed through the dive buckle.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by a 'military buckle', it is a dive clasp.
> 
> No, the ends are not fitted, possibly the only detraction from this strap and buckle.
> 
> The buckle is very secure, more so than any clasp that I have seen outside of certain bracelets with a clasp.
> The clasp and strap are also infinitely adjustable, for a near perfect fit.
> 
> To my knowledge nothing is laser notched. If Ted Su does not make a dive strap that fits your watch, they will notch the sides of the ends of the strap, (where the hole for the pin is located), to modify the width of the strap so that it will fit your watch, 22mm notched down to 21mm, for example.


Thanks, that makes sense about notching. Google is my friend... I saw a video. Clasp like a seat belt. Has a lot to offer. "Clamping" of buckle seems plenty strong enough. Without some sort of lock though it seems it would be vulnerable to getting pulled open by accident. Simplicity is crazy cool though.


----------



## Powerman

Looks like I'm going to have some pics soon.... 

I should probably stop screwing up the pics to yappin ratio.... 😊


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Yw.

I can tell you, that in my experience, the Ted Su dive clasp, stays closed securely.

I've never had it pop open nor feel anywhere close to doing so.

It is well engineered and manufactured.

I can see how one might think the opposite just from looking at a picture or video of one.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Powerman said:


> Looks like I'm going to have some pics soon....
> 
> I should probably stop screwing up the pics to yappin ratio.... 😊


Cool, look forward to your pictures.


----------



## entrynmbrv

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15851613


Whoa... what is THAT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

Enjoying my 231 on BC 284 rubber today.


----------



## websturr




----------



## Sparrowhawk

websturr said:


> View attachment 15869668
> 
> Delugs Taupe with curved ends


That's an interesting looking diver.


----------



## websturr

Sparrowhawk said:


> That's an interesting looking diver.


Oops


----------



## mattmartin

I love the straight vent straps on GS divers. That grey-ish one looks killer on that titanium alloy.



MickCollins1916 said:


> Enjoying my 231 on BC 284 rubber today.


----------



## l66666

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15851613


@JapanJames
Hi, is that the original Grand Seiko rubber watchband?
What's its measure at the lugs? And at the buckle?


----------



## matthew P

After four or five years on after market straps I finally got back to giving the stock bracelet a run and I was pleasantly surprised. 
Sure it still adds weight and visual mass but I've warmed to the pinstripes and the way they expand the GS polish/ sparkle around the wrist. 
And in the heat / sweaty conditions of summer they feel like a better choice than the leather or canvas straps that I run










Pleasantly surprised

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## gychang03

crown and buckle harvest


----------



## JimmyBoots

My new GMT on OEM GS strap and Delugs and a old school watch steward.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames

l66666 said:


> @JapanJames
> Hi, is that the original Grand Seiko rubber watchband?
> What's its measure at the lugs? And at the buckle?


It is.

22mm at the lugs. Can't remember what it is at the buckle and I don't have it with me at the moment to check (away from home for awhile).


----------



## l66666

JapanJames said:


> It is.
> 
> 22mm at the lugs. Can't remember what it is at the buckle and I don't have it with me at the moment to check (away from home for awhile).


@JapanJames 
Thanks. I can't find it on the internet or at retailers. I've only found the 23 mm one.
If someone should know its reference could please post it?

Thank you


----------



## matthew P

l66666 said:


> @JapanJames
> Thanks. I can't find it on the internet or at retailers. I've only found the 23 mm one.
> If someone should know its reference could please post it?
> 
> Thank you


i searched for the original OEM rubber strap for years..... i believe it was only include in the very early models.
when i had my 029 serviced last year i enquired about any GS rubber straps in 22MM and was told there was nothing.
good luck in your search..... i settled for a Bonetto - the GS clasp is pretty impressive but also un sour cable from what I've seen.

please keep us updated if you have any luck.


----------



## matthew P

I'm back on bonetto rubber myself&#8230;.. the wax treated canvas was holding up well but the rubber is just better for the sweat in summer.










And while this strap is a little boring there's just something right about a diver on rubber.

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Batchelor22

Today's pick up.


----------



## matthew P

i suspect this is the reference you spoke of,

the GS ad showed me one that he said measured 22mm but its supposed to be 23mm.

i may have to track one down to try.














l66666 said:


> @JapanJames
> Thanks. I can't find it on the internet or at retailers. I've only found the 23 mm one.
> If someone should know its reference could please post it?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## l66666

Thanks @matthew P .
I'll try to track that down...


----------



## l66666

matthew P said:


> i suspect this is the reference you spoke of,
> 
> the GS ad showed me one that he said measured 22mm but its supposed to be 23mm.
> 
> i may have to track one down to try.


Thanks @matthew P !
I'll try to track that down as well...


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## gaizka

On a Seiko LX strap


----------



## matthew P

I’m back on leather for the winter but I just ordered a new rubber strap that I hope will close this journey out. 

Pictures when it lands but here’s the leather that’s currently getting reps 











..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## skm1580

matthew P said:


> I’m back on leather for the winter but I just ordered a new rubber strap that I hope will close this journey out.
> 
> Pictures when it lands but here’s the leather that’s currently getting reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


Beautiful, keep us updated!


----------



## bxtime

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16823548
> 
> 
> On a Seiko LX strap


That combination looks great!


----------



## matthew P

Well, after an almost 7 year journey I’ve finally got a GS rubber diver strap for my 029
The 23mm strap squeezes perfectly into the 22mm lug width and the GS buckle looks perfect. It’s almost the same as the original limited edition rubber strap that the first year models shipped with , only the GS imprint on the tail is different….. the modern version is imprinted on the inside of the tail.


























I wish it was pure rubber instead of silicone and it’s extremely long ( made for use over wet suit I assume ) but I do like the overall look and appreciate the thickness and ventilation at the wave vents. 
It does a great job of diminishing the size of the watch head and giving a smaller balance to the watch presence on wrist ( it is however much wider overall which makes it thick under sleeve and probably a better summer strap )

Purchased mine from seiya…. Recomend if he has in stock 











..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## itsajobar

matthew P said:


> I’m back on leather for the winter but I just ordered a new rubber strap that I hope will close this journey out.
> 
> Pictures when it lands but here’s the leather that’s currently getting reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


Perfect 1-2 punch with your 36mm Explorer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

itsajobar said:


> Perfect 1-2 punch with your 36mm Explorer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the plan for the immediate future. 
I just picked up a King Seiko for a bit of fun on leather but the Explorer and Spring Driver are about 95% of wrist time. 
I need to add a dress watch one day but before then it’s time to sell off excess capacity. 

Getting the GS onto branded Rubber completes the journey….. and the smaller explorer provides an extremely comfortable and easy to wear counter punch. 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## matthew P

Couple more photos of the new strap 

I love the thickness at the lugs and the way it fills out on the wrist and diminishes the relative size of the watch head on wrist. 
Wears well, airy and comfortable. 

Don’t love the light black color tone when dry but it looks magnificent when wet. I do like that it does seem to make the dial seem a deeper black by comparison. 

It’s a lint magnet as you can see in the photo. 

I’ve got used to the long tail.

Still love the buckle and the way the brushed tip and polished sides mimic the case lines/ feel. 



















..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## munichblue

matthew P said:


> Couple more photos of the new strap
> 
> I love the thickness at the lugs and the way it fills out on the wrist and diminishes the relative size of the watch head on wrist.
> West well, airy and comfortable.
> 
> Don’t love the light black color tone when dry but it looks magnificent when wet. I do like that it does seem to make the dial seem a deeper black by comparison.
> 
> It’s a lint magnet as you can see in the photo.
> 
> I’ve got used to the long tail.
> 
> Still love the buckle and the way the brushed tip and polished sides mimic the case lines/ feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


I also really like the strap on your Diver. Is it this strap, parts number R0141AR with lug width 23mm?


----------



## matthew P

munichblue said:


> I also really like the strap on your Diver. Is it this strap, parts number R0141AR with lug width 23mm?
> View attachment 17105025


Yes










..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## matthew P

No noticeable squeeze …….. and looks great when wet 











..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TCWU

that's the wrong size for 22mm lug
23mm is for 600M diver
for SBGX it's 22mm
SD Diver maybe also 22mm lug
even you can squeeze it's not the right size band
the correct 22 mm band will be in stock later next year



the cheaper alternative is use SEIKO turtle silicone strap it's 22 mm
less than half the GS band price
I may get the blue one for my SBGX337
I do have black one but it's for MM 20mm lug 😭 😭 😭


----------



## matthew P

TCWU said:


> that's the wrong size for 22mm lug
> 23mm is for 600M diver
> for SBGX it's 22mm
> SD Diver maybe also 22mm lug
> even you can squeeze it's not the right size band
> the correct 22 mm band will be in stock later next year
> 
> 
> 
> the cheaper alternative is use SEIKO turtle silicone strap it's 22 mm
> less than half the GS band price
> I may get the blue one for my SBGX337
> I do have black one but it's for MM 20mm lug


You are of course correct. 
It’s not the correct band or size because they stopped making the real strap the first year the watch was released. ( approx 2010 ) 
I spent years trying to track down a real one but the used prices were expensive and they were basically un-obtainium .

Here are some photos of the original from a sales listing from 2016




















The only difference is the quoted 22mm lug width and the GS branding imprint at the tail of the strap is on the inside instead of the out side. 

The Seiko strap may be cheaper but it won’t have the GS branded clasp with the brushed/ polished sides that mimic the case finishing….. IMO it’s the best thing about the purchase. 











The 23mm squeeze is negligible. 
The first time I saw this strap was in GS boutique where they ordered it for a customers 23mm watch but didn’t end up selling it to him because it was measuring 22mm and they didn’t like the gap. I wanted to buy it on the spot but after I showed them you could expand the width by working the rubber out over the steel inner sleeve they hung onto it and told me they would order another……. 9 months later I gave up and ordered from Seiya though I’ve seen them listed on eBay as well. 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TCWU

the SBGX339 comes extra 22mm band it's limited edition








Seiko Men's Black Watch - SBGX339 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Seiko Men's Black Watch - SBGX339 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




should fit SD 200m perfectly

Seiyajapan told me it will available early next year 2023
I am still waiting for it
He sells as a set
but you can get the band only from Seiko/GS service center
if you want to get extra band for the future you should ask Seiya band only price 🤣

from the Japan dealer I got my SBGA211 not Seiya..
*"Yes, you are right. The lug width is 22mm. We just learned the rubber strap is currently not available and it will be ready around Dec/2022 or Jan/2023 if we order it now. The buckle is available in 1 or 2 weeks. The price is as follows. -Rubber strap: 15000 JPY -Buckle: 16000 JPY"*

my 337 is blue dial so I may get the Navy band from Seiko as well
but not sure yet
definitely GS band is nicer..I owned 339 before I knew the GS strap is much nicer and I want one for sure!

I also have GS orange one as well for my SBGE015 🤣
from Seiya as well


----------



## matthew P

Good option using the quartz rubber strap.
Same price as I paid and I personally hate any gap so for my complete lack of patience and desire for no gap the 23mm is a perfect substitute ….. let us know how the new straps feel if you buy. 

FWIW I received no love from the Seiko service center or the GS boutique when it came to making a strap only purchase for a watch I didn’t buy through them…. Mine was a JDM import purchase that preceded GS presence in US. 

Hopefully others have more luck as boutiques are trying to be more responsive to US consumer demand for accessory strap purchases. 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TCWU

there are two parts review on SBGX339
339 is limited edition comes with extra GS strap
(mine is 337 blue dial sold 339 )
the part-2 has GS 22mm strap on it





TimeZone : Seiko » SGBX339 review part II, rubberwear...


the world\'s watch information resource




forums.timezone.com





I am guessing
the 3rd gen Quartz GS diver with these 3 updates (not in near future)
1.case ..either white steel or titanium
2.ceramic bezel insert
3.price up 50%

still prefer no date GS diver
because GS follow ISO standard need to put a lume on three o'clock position
they put it on the index ring* I HATED it







*


----------



## matthew P

TCWU…… invalid link message for your review link?


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TCWU

matthew P said:


> TCWU…… invalid link message for your review link?


*It's TimeZone Seiko forum*

the link works on my PC 🤣 






TimeZone : Seiko » SGBX339 review part II, rubberwear...


the world\'s watch information resource




forums.timezone.com


----------



## matthew P

Post shower , less lint, darker black 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------

